# Smart Alarm after InfinityROM



## digbik (Sep 16, 2011)

I have switched over to the new build of the infinityrom and after locking the home screen into memory I am in love!

The only thing I miss now though is the stock alarm! It had a feature called smart alarm that eases you to waking up in the morning!!! I really loved this feature and it helped me who is a horrible sleeper wake up easily in the morning.

I am looking for any info on how to get this back.

Thanks and my first post!!


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

digbik said:


> I have switched over to the new build of the infinityrom and after locking the home screen into memory I am in love!
> 
> The only thing I miss now though is the stock alarm! It had a feature called smart alarm that eases you to waking up in the morning!!! I really loved this feature and it helped me who is a horrible sleeper wake up easily in the morning.
> 
> ...


Can you describe what this feature does? There are probably apps with the same feature in the Market. There's an app called "Alarm Clock Plus" in the Market that has a feature that starts the alarm off soft and increases it over a set period of time to maximum.


----------



## digbik (Sep 16, 2011)

It has some soft sounds such as the ocean and things that start off then it goes to the normal alarm clock after the specified time. I usually wake up nice and calmly before the real alarm ever goes off.

Its the default feature of the clock in the stock Charge Rom.


----------



## zhakrin (Sep 30, 2011)

I liked the stock clock as well. Since it had a timer and stopwatch built into the functionality as well. I know, there's tons of stuff in the market probably that will do it, but being old and set in my ways I wanted it like it was. Anywho, on a chance once when I had the stock ROM loaded, I did a backup of the clock with Titanium Backup. Much to my surprise I have been able to restore it with every ROM I've loaded since then, works fine. I'm not sure but I'd guess you could pull the apk out of the stock file and just replace it as well? No real idea there as I've not tried it, but I do know you can make a backup and restore it using TiBu.

The only problem I see with it so far actually is that it doesn't get themed, so you have the crappy colors.


----------

